# Buying products in the kildare area



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

:wave:hey everyone.. just wanted to know where i could get some clay bar in the kildae area:tumbleweed:.. halfords dont do it im told.. i also need some apc ect?

any advice?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Bilt Hamber - Autoclay soft and Surfex HD.
All you'll need and use from then on.
Try direct from their site, carnaubawaxshop.co.uk, glossmax, or ultimate finish - see who can offer the best all-in price to the South.


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

halfords DO sell the meguairs clay bar kit!
It's about 35euro tho!

It's a good product but not as good as their trade clays!


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

cheers all.. il try those places but i only have a laser card..

il try halfords again.. they were prob just out of it when i was in last


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

let us know how you get on!

If your having problems getting products, let me know, i'll see what i can help you with!


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Eeloe said:


> halfords DO sell the meguairs clay bar kit!
> It's about 35euro tho!
> 
> It's a good product but not as good as their trade clays!


I have used this and not a patch on the decent clays as mentioned by PJS below. Not only that it's €35 for the megs kit Vs. €15 for the Bilt Hamber



PJS said:


> Bilt Hamber - Autoclay soft and Surfex HD.
> All you'll need and use from then on.
> Try direct from their site, carnaubawaxshop.co.uk, glossmax, or ultimate finish - see who can offer the best all-in price to the South.


I bought the 3M clay bar, it was *€44* but absolutly brilliant (and you get a huge block)...I used it after using a mothers clay bar and it was as if I had not used the mothers caly bar at all! I got the 3M from Vinnie Byrnes. I think they call it "cleaner clay".


----------

